

Ask HN: Where to find Developers/Designers? - shahedkhan30

Okay, so I've been looking around trying to meet someone online who is looking for a job at a start-up company.<p>I've met some people who have back-end experience, but I also need to find someone who has front-end experience, and Web Design/Graphic Designing.<p>So HN, my question is where can I find these Developers/Designers?<p>If you have a start-up, where did you find your developers/designers? Also please keep in mind, I'm currently not backed by any investor, I am making a demo of my start-up to show along with the presentation to investors.<p>Cheers,
Shahed
======
nabraham
While I've 5-6 cs classes, I'm not currently a hardcore coder so I can
empathize with you.

I think it depends on your time frame.

Short (1 month): use linkedin to find friends or friends of friends to network
with. Emotional connections help because money alone isn't going to keep
someone when things get rough.

Medium (2 months): you could try outsourcing and hiring a developer on
Odesk/eLance etc. Map out your product milestones, and hire 3 developers to do
the same thing to get to the first milestone. One will turn out great, one ok,
and one will fail.

Long (3-6 months): attend a programming meetup in your city. Be warned though
that these folks hate ppl that parachute in just looking to hire code monkeys
who will work for bananas. They are there to code and learn from each other.
You could try setting up an environment and coding, and slowly develop a
relationship with someone by attending 3+ meetups.

------
sebkomianos
There is a "Who's hiring" thread here on Hacker News every month so you might
want to give it a try. This is the link to the account that's posting them:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring>

Also, I don't know where you are based or whether you are interested in
graduates but I am finishing my exams in 3 weeks and I am looking for an
internship for the summer as a junior developer. My email is on my profile,
I'd love to hear from you.

------
pacomerh
Can you talk about your idea?

~~~
shahedkhan30
Yes, I'm looking for a developer/designer who are interested in working at a
start-up. I want know their programming/designing backgrounds before I
introduce my start-up.

------
shahedkhan30
Hey Guys,

Thanks for the interest! I will love to tell you more about the start-up. I
currently live 40 minutes away from downtown Chicago, IL.

I would love to tell you over a phone chat, Skype, or email. Whatever you
prefer.

Just drop me an email @ shahedkhan30@gmail.com

